# Newbies PMing people



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I swear you never used to be able to PM people until you had a certain amount of posts or whatever. Was this the case or am I going mad? If it was, why was it changed? Keep getting messages from newbies asking me where they can buy steroids.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I think newbies have a limited amount of pm's from the off - 3 a day or some such, and have done for some time.

Bloody ridiculous lol. It's the thin edge of the wedge. People will be demanding unlimited likes before we know it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I think newbies have a limited amount of pm's from the off - 3 a day or some such, and have done for some time.
> 
> Bloody ridiculous lol. It's the thin edge of the wedge. People will be demanding unlimited likes before we know it


 Great, so I just happen to fall into their tiny budget all the bloody time  Since when did I become the go-to guy to ask where to score steroids anyway :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Great, so I just happen to fall into their tiny budget all the bloody time  Since when did I become the go-to guy to ask where to score steroids anyway :lol:


 I get quite a few myself. I say I know nothing about them and suggest they ask you


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Got one a couple days ago from someone with 0 posts, still has 0 posts


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Got one a couple days ago from someone with 0 posts, still has 0 posts


 0 posts 272 pm's

i had one selling lol


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Great, so I just happen to fall into their tiny budget all the bloody time  Since when did I become the go-to guy to ask where to score steroids anyway :lol:


 Just PM'd you for your source pal!! Reply ASAP PLEASE PLEASE.

I Joke.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Got one a couple days ago from someone with 0 posts, still has 0 posts


 That's what all the ones who message me are like! Half tempted to link them to some dodgy looking site so they get ripped off, but I ain't that much of a c**t. Not unless I'm in a bad mood, anyway.


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

just type lab name into google and compound and you're saturated with sources


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@I'mNotAPervert! you can get steroids?

Couldn't tell :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> That's what all the ones who message me are like! Half tempted to link them to some dodgy looking site so they get ripped off, but I ain't that much of a c**t. Not unless I'm in a bad mood, anyway.


 Use them as guinea pigs for new sources check


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I remember you pming me for bits when you first joined,I told you Holland and Barrett under the counter every tue between 9-11 am and it's all pharma ,how did you get on


----------

